# For Sale: Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam



## _RT_ (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a mint condition copy of this book for sale:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1591261309/

Used it for the April exam and I've passed. Therefore it's time to give it to someone else.

There are literally two pages total that have any marks on them (book spine is even "unbroken").

Asking price is $45 shipped.

Feel free to hit me up via PM here or at this thread with an e-mail address.

Thanks and good luck to all the Oct. exam people.


----------

